# PHP pages not displaying on my local web server??



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

I set up my wamp server .

I am able to go to "localhost" and see my web server as long as the wamp is running. However, when I try out a PHP page, it doesn't display properly. I've attached an image of what my login php page is showing up as.

And I do have the php files in the appropriate www folder.

Frustrating because I'm trying to make progress on my project!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have PHP installed?
I suggest using ZendCore.
It has web based configuration.
You can download it here free with no support.
http://www.zend.com/en/products/core/downloads
The purchase link on the page is to buy support if you want it.
Select zend core 2.5,then select windows in the dropdown
at the bottom and download.
It has an installer.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

yes of course I have PHP installed! The wamp page that comes up when you go to "localhost" is a php page itself, and that displays fine.

I also tried converting all the PHP tags from <? to <?php and that didn't help either.

I am wondering if its the session variable that's messing it up?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You will need to check the php.ini file and make sure the settings
are correct,including the session save path.
The beginning of a php statement should be <?php
Use ?> to close the statement.

General php.ini info.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

When I was using WAMP I had trouble initializing it - it said it was running; but it really wasn't. I found a server who charges $6.00 A YEAR for full hosting - imagine what you're paying for electricity to have your box running 24/7. Anyhow, I ditched the server and now test all my php scripts with that server - kingpinnhosting


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I have found the WAMP support forum very helpful in the past, it may be worth asking your question there. It sounds as though WAMP is not running properly. To confirm this try uploading your page to your webhost and see if it runs there, if it does it's a problem with WAMP if not then it's probably something with your code.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

I figured it out. I had to enabled "short form tag openers" in the php settings.

However, now I'm having trouble using phpmyadmin ever since I created a password for the mysql ROOT account.Phpmyadmin never gives an option to "log in" , it just goes straight to 'access denied." Is there some kind of file where I define the sql username/password?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.devside.net/guides/windows/phpmyadmin

As it was working before,you will probably just need to add
the username and password for mysql to config.inc.php.


----------

